# Gaaaaaaahhhhhhhh!



## Tyester (Oct 20, 2006)

Is about the sound I let out today after my 8th and last punishing rep on the 365lb leg press.

Had my first "leg" day after signing up @Golds. I have to say it was well worth it to join a real gym and should've listened to others advice about doing so sooner rather than just working out at home.

I should have no problem coming back next year a little bigger and a little leaner.

Anyway, I'm kind of proud of myself and wanted to post and keep the forum moving smoothly. And I also wanted to see how many "ands" I could get away with in a sentence.


----------



## Janice (Oct 20, 2006)




----------



## MAC_Whore (Oct 20, 2006)

Woo hoo!  Good for you.  I love the leg press.  You can really pack the weight on that baby and work for it.  Very rewarding, huh?  Well done on the 365lbs. 

Man...you went through your previous workout routine/transition without a gym?  Props to you!  That must have been a challenge! 

I belong to Golds too.  It is a great gym.  Have fun. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





PS.  Gaaaahhhh is just fine.  I am usually trying not to say fuuuuuuuuuuuuuuck!


----------



## Tyester (Oct 21, 2006)

Yea I actually almost said Fuck, since I usually do here at home.

I had a rack/bench type system here at home in the garage that I worked out on religiously. But after almost 2 years, I had run out of excercises and variations so I gave up on it and joined a real gym.


----------



## Fairybelle (Nov 8, 2006)

That is awesome!!!


----------



## Tyester (Nov 8, 2006)

Update:

Hacksquat is 405lbs and leg press is 455lbs.


----------



## Kels823 (Nov 14, 2006)

Whew... youre a beast! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




*plans to add more weight to leg press tonite @ gym to compete w/ Tyester*


----------

